

Build Your Own Multi-touch pad - dangoldin
http://ifolio.idfact.net/?p=343

======
dangoldin
Not sure if you'd all be interested in things like this but I thought that
this was pretty unique and a nice alternative way of thinking about things.

The software is also open source so if you are interested in some type of
video recognition/tracking, try taking a look.

